# Aliasdomains und/oder Subdomain



## beliar (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte da ein kleines Problem.

Nachtrag:
ISPC 3.0.1.3
Debian Lenny

intern.domain.at erstellt in ISPC3 (als Alias-Domain)
Parent Website: domain.at
Redirect: R,L
Redirekt-pfad: intern
Auto-Subdomain: no
Active: yes

Hier der Code der in domain.at.vhost erzeugt wird

```
RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^intern.domain.at [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ intern$1  [R,L]
```
nach kurzem warten aufruf von intern.domain.at in firefox:
http://intern.domain.at/interninternintern...


```
Umleitungsschleife
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.
```
Das Ziel des ganzen ist ein "eigener" Vhost innerhalb des vhosts domain.at allerdings ohne eigenen FTP-Zugang

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fall mit Subdomain erstellt

mysql.domain.at
Redirect nach "phpmyadmin"
Das ergebnis war allerdings das selbe --> endlosschleife

Könnte mir da jemand einen Tip geben wie ich das in ISPC "richtig" eingebe?


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Du hast die Slashes beim Pfad vergessen, der Pfad muss lauten:

/intern/


----------



## beliar (27. Juli 2009)

vielen dank!


----------



## beliar (28. Juli 2009)

hi nochmal,

ich weis nicht wie dieses forum mit doppelposts umgeht aber ich muss den thread "wiederbeleben"

mysql.domain.at sollte zu einem "vhost" werden domain.at/phpmyadmin

realisiert via subdomain


```
RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^mysql.domain.at [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /phpmyadmin/$1  [R,L]
```
Eergebnis: wieder eine endlosschleife

umgestellt auf alias-domain.
ergebnis: auch hier eine endlosschleife

geht das mit dem ordner phpmyadmin nicht (symlink?)?

Nachtrag:
irgendwas ist bei mir sehr launisch .... jetzt funktioniert weder subdomain noch aliasdomain --> es entsteht immer eine endlosschleife 


```
ServerName domain.at
    ServerAlias *.domain.at
    ServerAlias test.doman.at

    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^test.domain.at [NC]
    RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /statistiken/$1  [R,L]
```
Der ordner statistiken existiert und hat auch einen inhalt (wenn auch nur 1 index.php)

Nachtrag 2:
ich versteh es nicht ganz weil es gestern noch funktioniert hat, allerdings scheint man den "Flag" R nicht einsetzen zu dürfen da sich ansonsten eine endlosschleife bildet.

phpmyadmin lässt sich nicht via subdomain aufrufen (liegt wahrscheinlich an dem symlink)
stats lässt sich zwar über stats.domain.at aufrufen allerdings bekomme ich derzeit noch ein 403-Error (auch über domain.at/stats), somit scheint die subdomain zu funktionieren. ich werde mal schauen was das ergebnis morgen ist.


----------

